# Cheap Ultrasonic Cleaners ?



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Ive seen some very cheap ultrasonic cleaners on the bay for like under a fiver any body used one and if so are they any good?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Aren't the really cheap ones battery operated? Spend a bit more and get a small mains-powered tank. Â£20 will get you something that works, and should last a few years.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Aren't the really cheap ones battery operated? Spend a bit more and get a small mains-powered tank. Â£20 will get you something that works, and should last a few years.


Yes they run on 2 aa batteries. I would like to get into watch repair and this would seem a useful thing to have you probably know from my other thread I made a right ****ocks of the seiko sportsmatic but its all still there just needs putting back together! lol ! but next time I will practice on a slightly simpler timex or something first or maybe a pocket watch as they are bigger and easier to see?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Keep an eye out on the Aldi & Lidl websites - they have mains powered ones every few months for about Â£15 & they are okay.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Keep an eye out on the Aldi & Lidl websites - they have mains powered ones every few months for about Â£15 & they are okay.


Nice tip thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

citizenhell said:


> Keep an eye out on the Aldi & Lidl websites - they have mains powered ones every few months for about Â£15 & they are okay.


2nd that , thats where mine came from (Lidl) , excellent on cases and bracelets


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had 2 of the cheaper e-bay ones. Both were not Ultrasonic as listed but the mechanical agitation type ones. A motor with an off centre weight spins and vibrates the container agitating the fluid. The one was so poor I could not use it. The other is OK and I still use it for rinsing. I got a Â£30.00 decent ultrasonic cleaner off the bay last week and it works a treat. There are lots more of this type for sale atm. Check to see if they have a fequency rating to make sure they are really ultrasonic cleaners. Cleaning fluids, now thats another story ...


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

So Mrs JWL was draging me around Lakeland Plastic and I sees 2 ultrasonic cleaners on their shelf (Â£30ish).

"Hey, one of these would be good for cleaning your jewellery," suggests I, more in hope than expectation.

"That's a good idea," was the reply.

Something else to put in her Christmas stocking - RESULT  :hypocrite:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

JWL940 said:


> So Mrs JWL was draging me around Lakeland Plastic and I sees 2 ultrasonic cleaners on their shelf (Â£30ish).
> 
> "Hey, one of these would be good for cleaning your jewellery," suggests I, more in hope than expectation.
> 
> ...


You played a binder mate there


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Checked last night and the ultrasonic I have is called ultrasonic 7000. Lots on the bay for Â£30.00 ish. I don't know how reliable it is as i've only just got it but I will say that it does a good job as long as you dont use the provided parts basket which absorbs the energy.


----------

